# Making My Own



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I heard Reggie Rat is a great food but can it be improved by adding some other things ?

I heard seed is good but exactly which seed can i use ?

Anything else that will keep the cost down to create a good fulfilling healthy diet for my mice ?

What about making my own food from scratch, would this keep the cost down ? anyone on here already do this ?

If so can i ask what it consists of and roughly how much it costs per month.

Im guessong this has been done alot to save some money considering the amount everyone gets through

Thanks


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

This thread answers all of your questions 

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=8334


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks


----------

